# DIY turbo



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a 2006 gto six speed. I am going to do a DIY turbo to my car I'm a machinist and can fab and weld i have made many custom parts for cars and boats so I'm not to concerned about that part of it lol it's just the fact that this will be my first turbo build lol. I'm just wondering if there are any of you out there who have done this and can give me any advice on this topic? I'm in the process of gathering up all my parts. I'm only planning on running around 5* of boost in a remote mount system. My main concern that is on my mind tonight is what do I do with my maf? Do I try just pipe that into my charge pipe in roughly the same location that it is in? Now I could be way off here I really have no idea. The closest I have come to a project like this was installing a supercharger on my dads mustang a few weeks ago. I'm young and willing to learn and I know this will be a giant learning curve so just correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks so much 
Justin


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

Found an answer to my question. I'm just wondering tho what are the limits of the maf and if I will be hitting the limits what is a good upgrade?


----------



## nightrider (May 18, 2012)

here is the number for my shop in midwest city ok. a part of the okc area. 1 405 455 3505 ask for jr or andrea. jr and andrea are the owners and andrea he is the tuner. and a damn good one at that. i left there yesterday and there was a guy drove all the way from montana to get his diesel done. they are excellent at fab work as you are. and they install custom turbo and supercharger work and well they will customize anything a person will need. just tell them kerry manuel told you to call and talk to andrea.


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like they really know there stuff
Justin


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone have any info on which spark plugs to use with a turbo set up


----------

